# ProfitTipsters FREE/PAID



## MoneyWin (Dec 19, 2014)

*Website*:* profittipsters.com*

*Profittipsters Is the Right Place if You are looking for the Quality Tipsters!*

Profittipsters.com is the name chosen precisely because our ultimate goal, to make as much Profit as we can. It will be possible with my carefully selected Tipsters, I'm sure of that. *I am hiring Tipsters according to very strict criteria and believe that my criteria are not easy to met*.
*Only The best Tipsters* with high skill level and success will have the opportunity to work with me and be able to operate on this site as a professional Tipster so you will have time to select between The best possible quality Tipsters.
Tipsters comment about selected matches for me personally mean nothing. I saw they do that on other sites, but most of them are copied from different sites, forums, etc.. Commentary could be perfect, but Pick Lost so For me most important is *WIN Pick* and not a commentary about Selected match.
Using our services , you do not have to worry about winning bets. That will be our Tipsters job!

*I have 15-20 years experience in sports betting and i know in detail all about betting, what is important and what is not, time will be an indicator of what I'm saying.*


*What is most important, we are not a scammers like many others all over the net. All our matches are Verified by MyBigPartner verification services.*

*Payment accepting:*
- *Paypal*
- *Skrill (Moneybookers)
- Paysafecard*

*We have an academy for future potential Tipsters, so if you think you have a good skills to become a professional tipster, join our academy and show me how really good you are:*


----------



## MoneyWin (Dec 19, 2014)

*The Best Tipster report:*

*Harry Kane ALL STATISTIC:
Tips: 294
Stake Av.: 10 Units
Profit: +661.85 Units 
ROI: 123% 
Win Rate: 54%
Average odds: 2.30*









*Michael Larsson ALL STATISTIC:
Tips: 118
Stake Av.: 8.49Units
Profit: +371.67Units 
ROI: 137% 
Win Rate: 68%
Average odds: 1.95*








TIPS VERIFIED BY MYBIGPARTHENER,BA FORUM, BETRUSH ;


----------



## MoneyWin (Dec 25, 2014)

*Big profits with our Tipsters!

Last day BIG DAY FOR M. Larrson Fantastic strike 6/6 WIN!
Total Profit: +405.33 Units
Tips: 140
Roi: 134%
Win rate: 66%
Av. odds: 1.95
Av. Stake: 8.5 Units







H. Kane (Green Fighter)
ALL TYPES WINNING !

Statstic By Type bet:
(OVER)
Tips: 161
Profit: +242.6 Units
Win rate: 49%
Roi: 115%
Av. odds: 2.30

(UNDER)
Tips: 42
Profit: +205.8 Units
Win rate: 71%
Roi: 149%
Av. odds: 2.01

(1X2)
Tips: 53
Profit: +114.3 Units
Win rate: 49%
Roi: 122%
Av. odds: 2.74

(ASIAN HANDICAP)
Tips: 57
Profit: +55.55 Units
Win rate: 54%
Roi: 110%
Av. odds: 2.03

(BOTH TEAMS TO SCORE)
Tips: 2
Profit: +22.2 Units
Win rate: 100%
Roi: 211%
Av. odds: 2.08




*


----------



## MoneyWin (Dec 26, 2014)

*Special Offer: (26.12.14 - 31.12.14) -10% discount for all tipsters
Copy this promo code: CHRISTAMAS10 . + Standart discount -10% (2 tipsters package) and -20% (3 tipsters package).
Merry Christmas 







M. Larrson amazing strike 9/9 WIN !







*


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Apr 20, 2016)

*Check out our tipsters, they are doing a great job, not just this month, the doing overall.*

Tipster* Ioannis Polichroniadis* made 12 out of 14 months in "green", his average monthly profit is +50 Units! You will hard to find so constantly tipster like he is.

*I. Polichroniadis's profile*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Tipster *Michael Larsson*, sensation of this year, last 3 months he made over +650 Units profit!!! I believe this is a profit any of you can just dream about it  !!

He made 14 out of 18 months in green!!!

*M. Larsson's profile*:
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Tipster *Pavel Fenin* doing perfect job in April, he is just unstoppable.
He made 10 out of 13 months in green!!!

*P. Fenin's profile*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/pavel-fenin
----------------------------------------------------------------------------

I believe i offer a very good reason to try any of our tipsters, of course if you want to make money from sports betting.

*I will use this  oportunity to say thanks all active clients for trust us and congratulate to them for success, of course i can not forget to praise our tipsters performances,
good job guys!*


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Apr 23, 2016)

Dear friends.

This is starting to be really incredible. *Our tipsters destroying the bookies*, which is not surprise for me... 

I really don't know whichone to offer, because *they are really all 3 tipsters amazing*! I will leave this choice for you to *check and choose whichone is the right one for you*: http://profittipsters.com/

I am really happy to have such a successful tipsters on my site. I never lookod out to have quantity (20-30 tipsters),* i better preffer the quality* (2-5, but the right ones)!

I am sure i get those 3 quality tipsters i was looking for 

*Let me mention that All tips are Verified by Mybigpartner verification service and Secret Betting Club!*


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Apr 26, 2016)

Guys

*We prepair SPECIAL OFFER for you!*  :

If you Subscribe between 26th-28th April 2016, using Promo Code: *-30April *, You will receive *-30% discount* on regular prices!
*Let's see the discount prices:*
- *30days Subscription regular price cost 40 eur* (using *Promo Code -30April* you have to pay *ONLY 28 Eur*!)
- *15 days Subscription regular price cost 25 eur* (using *Promo Code -30April *you have to pay *ONLY 17,5 Eur*!)
- *7 days Subscription regular price cost 15 eur* (using* Promo Code -30April *you have to pay *ONLY 10,5 Eur*!)

This is the best oportunity to try our magnifiecent Tipsters who made profits day by day!!!: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipsters

*Any question or need an assistance*: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Apr 28, 2016)

ProfitTipsters said:


> Guys
> 
> *We prepair SPECIAL OFFER for you!*  :
> 
> ...



*TODAY is the last day to take oportunity and use our BIG SPECIAL GIFT to all of you: Use Promo code (-30April) with -30% discount before expiring 28.April 2016!*

Our tipsters doing big profits and all picks are Verified!


All the best; profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (May 2, 2016)

*All our 3 tipsters did a great job again in April:
*
- I. Polichroniadis were brilliant again!!!
- M. Larsson had a very poor finish so he finished in small profit!
- P. Fenin also show BIG improvement after poor March!!

*Let me show you April stats for each one:*

*M. Larsson:*
Units: +27,04
ROI: +101,16%
Tips: 292

M. Larsson's profile: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/michael-larsson
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
*I. Polichroniadis:
Units: +147,91* !!!!
ROI: +116,83%
Tips: 205

I. Polichroniadis's profile: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*P. Fenin:*
Units: *+79,43* !!!
ROI: *127,11%* !!!
Tips: 78

P. Fenin's profile: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/pavel-fenin
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
If you *buy 2 tipsters*, system automatically gives you *-10% discount* before you finish the payment, *for 3 tipsters* system will give you *-20% discount* .

*Website:* http://www.profittipsters.com
*Contact*: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (May 6, 2016)

Dear

*I would like to mention it is more then a year (since April 2015) we started to sending all tips to Secret Betting Club verification service, so finally we receive his certifikate that we are monitoring from his side!*
We also have *verified ALL results by Mybigpartner* verification service, from the begin and by BA forum since they decided to finish with verification service (we all know why, SOS service is the main reason that happened:  http://forum.bettingadvice.com/showthread.php?t=81486&page=10 ).

Our tipster *Ioannis Polichroniadis* doesn't really care if he destroying bookies, he is trying to finish his work excellent and he is on a good way to realize that!

Starting to be unbelievable his performance 

*Ioannis Polichroniados's profile*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Website*: http://www.profittipsters.com
*Contact*: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (May 9, 2016)

ProfitTipsters said:


> Our tipster *Ioannis Polichroniadis* doesn't really care if he destroying bookies, he is trying to finish his work excellent and he is on a good way to realize that!
> 
> Starting to be unbelievable his performance
> 
> *Ioannis Polichroniados's profile*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis



*..and he (I. Polichroniadis) continue brilliant!!!*

Another great month for him and for people who follow his Picks!!! Just amazing, how constantly performance he have.

Already over +50 Units profit in May!!

*I don't know what more to say about this guy, every word is not neccessary here, just take a look his amazing records and ALL VERIFIED!!*

*Ioannis Polichroniadis profile*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Website: http://www.profittipsters.com
Contact: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (May 13, 2016)

Dear

This is the tipster who can bring you a lot of money, just check this incredible statistic:











*Ioannis Polichroniadis profile*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Website*: http://www.profittipsters.com
*Contact:* info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## Raj Guru (Jun 2, 2016)

Its really great tips.
Thanks.


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Jun 5, 2016)

*IOANNIS POLICHRONIADIS!!! Remenmber this name!! This guy performance as a tipster is just BRILLIANT!! *

I said a lot of praises and use a lot of nice words for him but what this guy doing is really amazing, i think his records speak for themselves!!
*13 out of 15 months finished in profit and he continue in 16th month where he finished in May, so in green!!!*
I don't know what more to say about this guy, every word is not neccessary here, just take a look his amazing records and ALL VERIFIED by Mybigpartner and Secret Betting Club verification services!!

*Ioannis Polichroniadis profile*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Website*: http://www.profittipsters.com
*Contact:* info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Jun 7, 2016)

*EXCLUSIVE: *

Euro Soccer Championship 2016 is near to begin. So we prepair a new Promo code *EURO2016* which bring you *-20% discount* on all price plans!!

Chose your favourite tipster and use Promo code to get a quality Picks.

Promo code start from *today 07th June *and you can use it until *12th June 2016*.

*How to use it:*

1. Register here ----> http://www.profittipsters.com/register
2. Simply Login -----> http://www.profittipsters.com/
3. Choose your favourite tipster -----> http://www.profittipsters.com/tipsters
4. On tipster profile choose Subscription and "Add to cart"
5. Go to "Cart" section on the right side, type Promo code in Promo Code empty field and finish the payment.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Website:* http://www.profittipsters.com
*Contact:* info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Jun 9, 2016)

ProfitTipsters said:


> *EXCLUSIVE: *
> 
> Euro Soccer Championship 2016 is near to begin. So we prepair a new Promo code *EURO2016* which bring you *-20% discount* on all price plans!!
> 
> ...




Don't miss great oportunity *(-20% discount price)* to get one of the best and successful tipsters whole around *Ioannis Polichroniadis*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Jun 12, 2016)

ProfitTipsters said:


> *EXCLUSIVE: *
> 
> Euro Soccer Championship 2016 is near to begin. So we prepair a new Promo code *EURO2016* which bring you *-20% discount* on all price plans!!
> 
> ...




*ONLY TODAY you can still use Promo code to get -20% discount!!*

Don't miss that oportunity. Hurry up!


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Jun 17, 2016)

ProfitTipsters said:


> *IOANNIS POLICHRONIADIS!!! Remenmber this name!! This guy performance as a tipster is just BRILLIANT!! *
> 
> I said a lot of praises and use a lot of nice words for him but what this guy doing is really amazing, i think his records speak for themselves!!
> *13 out of 15 months finished in profit and he continue in 16th month where he finished in May, so in green!!!*
> ...



...and he (Ioannis Polichroniadis) continue FANTASTIC in JUNE. *+40,11 Units with Roi: +133,15% after 23 tips*!!!!

AMAZING TIPSTERS PERFORMANCE, THIS IS JUST BRILLIANT!!!!
*Just take a quick look at his Profile*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis


*Website*: http://www.profittipsters.com
*Contact:* info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Jun 23, 2016)

After Euro 2016 Group stage finished, our *fantastic tipster Ioannis Polichroniadis* continue simply perfect and we strongly reccommend him.

*Check I. Polichroniadis records*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Website*: http://www.profittipsters.com
*Contact*: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Jun 29, 2016)

We strongly reccommended one of the best tipsters in whole betting industry, *our tipster I. Polichroniadis*!!!
His all records are Verified and monitoring since he start working with us.

Impressive statistic:

*June:*
Units: +51,42
Roi: +123,06%
Picks: 44

*Overall:*
Units: +800,54
Roi: +112,15%
Picks: 1322

*Check I. Polichroniadis records*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Website*: http://www.profittipsters.com
*Contact*: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Jul 4, 2016)

*Our tipster I. Polichroniadis finished June 2016 in nice profit again. Now he made 14 out of 16 months in profit, just 2 months he finished in negative. Also he continue his green streak in July too! *

We guarantee you a profit with this guy.

*June stats:*
Units: +51,42
Roi: +123,06%
Picks: 44

*Check I. Polichroniadis records*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Website*: http://www.profittipsters.com
*Contact*: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## casinogame (Jul 4, 2016)

cool


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Jul 20, 2016)

ATTENTION:

*We prepair a new Promo code 20DISCOUNT which bring you -20% discount on all price plans!!*

Chose your favourite tipster and use Promo code to get a quality Picks.

*Promo code start from today 20. July and you can use it until 31. July 2016.

How to use it:*

1. Register here ----> http://www.profittipsters.com/register
2. Simply Login -----> http://www.profittipsters.com/
3. Choose your favourite tipster -----> http://www.profittipsters.com/tipsters
4. On tipster profile choose Price plan and "Add to cart"
5. Go to "Cart" section on the right side, type 20DISCOUNT in "Promo Code" empty field and finish the payment.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Website*: http://www.profittipsters.com
*Contact*: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Aug 8, 2016)

*Our tipster I. Polichroniadis finished another one month in profit again. Now he made 15 out of 17 months in profit. Is this possible ?? Check it out!!!*

*Also he continue with his "green streak" in August again!!*

We guarantee you a profit with this guy.

*Check I. Polichroniadis records*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Website*: http://www.profittipsters.com
*Contact*: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Aug 15, 2016)

*Our tipster Ioannis Polichroniadis i mean i don't know how to describe his big quality and perfect results!!!!! This is just amazing!!! *
ALL his Picks are Verified by 2 verification services!!!

*I. Polichroniadis profile*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
*ATTENTION:*

We prepair a *BIG DISCOUNT* for the new season: Promo code *50DISCOUNT* which bring you *-50% discount on all price plans*!!

*Promo code start from today 15. August and you can use it until 31. August 2016.*


*How to use it:*

1. Register here ----> http://www.profittipsters.com/register
2. Simply Login -----> http://www.profittipsters.com/
3. Choose your favourite tipster -----> http://www.profittipsters.com/tipsters
4. On tipster profile choose Price plan and "Add to cart"
5. Go to "Cart" section on the right side, type 50DISCOUNT in "Promo Code" empty field and finish the payment.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Website*: http://www.profittipsters.com
*Contact*: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Aug 17, 2016)

ProfitTipsters said:


> *Our tipster Ioannis Polichroniadis i mean i don't know how to describe his big quality and perfect results!!!!! This is just amazing!!! *
> ALL his Picks are Verified by 2 verification services!!!
> 
> *I. Polichroniadis profile*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
> ...



If you need assistance how to subscribe or any other question feel free to contact us by email *info@profittipsters.com*  and we will be glad to help you.

All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Aug 20, 2016)

*Our tipster Ioannis Polichroniadis making perfect results!!!! This is just amazing!!!
- 16/18 months in PROFIT!!!
- Last 9 months in PROFIT with average +50 Units! *

ALL his Picks are Verified by 2 verification services!!!

*I. Polichroniadis profile*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
*ATTENTION:*

We prepair a *BIG DISCOUNT* for the new season: Promo code *50DISCOUNT* which bring you *-50% discount on all price plans*!!

*Promo code started 15. August and you can use it until 31. August 2016.*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Website*: http://www.profittipsters.com
*Contact*: info@profittipsters.com


If you need assistance how to subscribe or any other question feel free to contact us by email *info@profittipsters.com*  and we will be glad to help you.

All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Aug 26, 2016)

*Now you have a great oportunity to try one of the best tipsters on the net Ioannis Polichroniadis: 
- 16/18 months in PROFIT!!!
- Last 9 months in PROFIT with average +50 Units!*

We guarantee you a profit with this guy.

*August stats:*
Units: +52,27
Roi: +142,15%
Picks: 23

*Check I. Polichroniadis records*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*ATTENTION:*

We prepair a *BIG DISCOUNT* for the new season: Promo code *50DISCOUNT* which bring you* -50% discount on all price plans*!!

*Promo code started from 15. August and you can use it until 31. August 2016.*
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Website*: http://www.profittipsters.com
*Contact:* info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Sep 1, 2016)

*GREAT NEWS:*

*Our tipster I. Polichroniadis finished another one month in profit again. Now he made already 16 out of 18 months in profit.
Is this possible ?? Yes, it is..I would like to say thanks to all our clients who supporting us and would like to wish them another profitable month with him!!!*

We guarantee you a profit with this guy. He is just amazing!

*Check I. Polichroniadis records*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Website*: http://www.profittipsters.com
*Contact*: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Oct 25, 2016)

Hello guys

Our tipster *I. Polichroniadis *going *perfect* in November (*already +55 Units*) after a little poor October (-22 Units lost). I would like to say thanks to all our clients who supporting us and I would like to wish them another profitable month with him!!!

We guarantee you a profit with this guy. He is just amazing!

*Check I. Polichroniadis records*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Website*: http://www.profittipsters.com
*Contact*: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Oct 27, 2016)

Hello guys

*Our tipster I. Polichroniadis today had 2 available matches and guess what..both WON. *

It's gonna be another one amazing month for him and for his Subscribers of course.


*Check I. Polichroniadis records*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Website*: http://www.profittipsters.com
*Contact us*: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Oct 29, 2016)

*Our tipster Ioannis Polichroniadis going very strooong.. last run 18 WIN -4 Lost!!!! *

It's gonna be another one amazing month for him and for his Subscribers of course.

Take your seat now and subscribe this AMAZING tipster!


*Check I. Polichroniadis records:* http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Website*: http://www.profittipsters.com
*Contact us*: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Nov 3, 2016)

GREAT NEWS for our Clients:

Our tipster I. Polichroniadis finished another one month in profit* (+88,57 Units, Roi: 120,60%)*. Now he made already 17 out of 20 months in profit. Is this possible ?? Yes, it is, with Ioannis!
I would like to say thanks to all our clients who supporting us and would like to wish them another profitable month with him!!!

*In new month he step inside with a profit again:*











We guarantee you a profit with this guy. He is just amazing!

*Register here*: http://www.profittipsters.com/register

*Subscribe I. Polichroniadis:* http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Website*: http://www.profittipsters.com
*Contact*: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Nov 4, 2016)

*BIG PROMOTION for Tipster Ioannis Polichroniadis!!!*

*Do you want to try his FREE tips for next 3 days?*

What you have to do is:

1. Register here ---> http://www.profittipsters.com/register
2. Send email "FREE Tips" to ---> info@profittipsters.com
3. Login here and find matches ---> http://www.profittipsters.com/
4. You will also receive all tips on your email address


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Nov 5, 2016)

ProfitTipsters said:


> *BIG PROMOTION for Tipster Ioannis Polichroniadis!!!*
> 
> *Do you want to try his FREE tips for next 3 days?*
> 
> ...



*Yesterday 4/4 FREE tips WON!!!*

Fantastic chance to try one of the best tipsters in the world *for FREE.*
2 days left for this promotion!


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Nov 6, 2016)

Our *tipster Ioannis Polichroniadis* i believe he is not a human, he is from the other planet, just check his records:

*2 days since we gave his tips for FREE, he made +39,73 Units Profit!!
He offered 12 tips and made 10 WON, 1 Lost and 1 Void!!!!*

I. Polichroniadis profile: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis


Today is the last day you can try his tips for FREE. Just follow the instructions.

Do you want to try his FREE tips today!?

*What you have to do is:*

1. Register here ---> http://www.profittipsters.com/register
2. Send email "FREE Tips" to ---> info@profittipsters.com
3. LOGIN here and find available matches under "My tips" section ---> http://www.profittipsters.com/
4. You will also receive all further tips on your email address

If you need assistanc feel free to contact us: info@profittipsters.com

All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Nov 7, 2016)

Another successfull day for our tipster I.Polichroniadis!!!

*A lot of people grabed our Promotion (last 3 days FREE tips from our tipster) and Subscribed him, he returned them a favour with fantastic +49,53 Units with Roi: +140,60%*

Do you want to Subscribe one of the best tipsters in the world and cooperate with one of the most honest site?

*Here you are, register and subscribe this fenomen*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
*Website:* http://www.profittipsters.com
*Contact:* info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Nov 19, 2016)

Our super tipster* I.Polichroniadis* prooving to everybody that he is just amazing!!!

*At the momment he have 12 Available tips for today, hurry up to catch them all.*

Do you want to Subscribe one of the best tipsters in the world and cooperate with one of the most honest site in betting industry?

*Here you are, register and subscribe this fenomen*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Website: http://www.profittipsters.com
Contact: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Dec 16, 2016)

*BIG Christmas discount!! *

We prepair a Christmas discount, Promo Code named *CHRISTMAS25*, which gives you *-25% DISCOUNT* to ALL Price plans *until 31.12.2016*!!!

*How to use it:*

1. Register here ---> http://www.profittipsters.com/register
2. Choose tipster I. Polichroniadis price plan and Add to cart ----> http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
3. Go to Cart section and type Promo Code: CHRISTMAS25 and finish the payment.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
November for our tipster I. Polichroniadis not finished in profit, he made a little Loss -12,42 Units, not so bad anyway.
I would like to say thanks to all our clients who supporting us and would like to wish them to finish this amazing year 2016 in nice profit!!!

Register here: http://www.profittipsters.com/register

*Subscribe I. Polichroniadis*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Website: http://www.profittipsters.com
Contact: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## Katja Lahham (Feb 3, 2017)

Good tips! 
Thank you


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Feb 13, 2017)

Katja Lahham said:


> Good tips!
> Thank you


Thank you for your kind words. 
You are welcome 

All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Jun 14, 2017)

Hello guys,

After a few average months, some months did a little lost and some with profit, our *tipster I.Polichroniadis* should catch his incredible form he had it last 2 years, which made him one of the best tipsters in betting industry.
Let's see if he can proove that in June, because for now he is going fantastic.

*I. Polichroniadis profile*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis

*His Overall stats:*

Units: +965,28
Roi: +109,04%
Picks: 2114


Website: http://www.profittipsters.com
Contact: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Jul 3, 2017)

Hello guys

*Our tipster I. Polichroniadis made perfect in June after a little poor few months*. I would like to say thanks to all our clients who supporting us and I would like to wish them another profitable month with him!!!

*June stats:*

Units: +87,70
Roi: +133,99%
Picks: 47


*His Overall stats:*

Units: +980,78
Roi: +109,09%
Picks: 2136


*Check I. Polichroniadis records*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Website: http://www.profittipsters.com
Contact: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Jul 18, 2017)

Hello guys

*Tipster I. Polichroniadis* continue perfect in July. The end of season doesn't mean end of profit for him and for you too, subscribers!

He goes Over +1000 Units total, that is why i decide it is worth to offer you a big discount -30% to all price plans!!
*We create Promo Code named 1000UNITS, which gives you -30% DISCOUNT to ALL Price plans until 23.July.2017!!!*

*How to use it:*

1. Register here (if you are new user) ---> http://www.profittipsters.com/register
2. Choose tipster I. Polichroniadis price plan and Add to cart ----> http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
3. Go to Cart section and type Promo Code: 1000UNITS and finish the payment.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
*July stats:*

Units: +35,40
Roi: +145,38%
Picks: 15


*His Overall stats:*

Units: +1016,18
Roi: +109,35%
Picks: 2151


*Check I. Polichroniadis records*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Website: http://www.profittipsters.com
Contact: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Aug 17, 2017)

Hello guys

*Tipster I. Polichroniadis *shows why he is one of the best tipsters whole around.
His winning streak continue and after *over 2000 tips* sent to his subscribers, he have *total Roi: 109.67% (+9.67% Yield)*. 

You can get his tips for only 40eur/30 days!!!


*Check his page records*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*If you need assistance contact us by email* info@profittipsters.com

Website: http://www.profittipsters.com
Contact: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Aug 22, 2017)

Hello guys

Another one perfect performance in last few days from our SUPERB tipster *I. Polichroniadis*.
*His winning streak increased to 13/13 WINNING Picks in a row, ALL WON!!!*







You can get his tips for only 40eur/30 days!!!


*Check his page records*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*If you need assistance contact us by email *info@profittipsters.com

Website: http://www.profittipsters.com
Contact: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Aug 24, 2017)

Hello guys.

At the momment *2 super tips available* for today by our super *tipster Ioannis Polichroniadis*!! There is oportunity to increase your money.
Like i said *he have 13 WIN in a row*, let's see what will happen today!!!

*Subscribe him, it is easy*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
If you need assistance contact us by email info@profittipsters.com

Website: http://www.profittipsters.com
Contact: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Aug 27, 2017)

Hello guys.

*Our tipster I.Polichroniadis yesterday offer 2 matches and guess what..both WON! *
He is in incredible form right now and i think he catch it in the right time, so at the begin of new season!

Subscribe on his tips, don't miss it if you want nice profit! It is only 40eur/1 month!!!
Over 10% yield after more then 2000 Tips!!!

*Check his page records*:
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
If you need assistance contact us by email info@profittipsters.com

Website: http://www.profittipsters.com
Contact: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Aug 29, 2017)

Hello guys,
------------------------------------------------------------------
*August stats:*

Picks: 26
Units: +96,77
Roi: +162,84%



*TOTAL stats:*

Picks: *2188*
Units: *+1.114,70*
Roi: *+110,04%*

*Over 2000 Tips provided with ROI: +110% and 15/16 last tips WON!!!* This is statistic of one of the best tipsters around named Ioannis Polichroniadis!
YES, that is true, unbelievable but it is!! ALL tips are VERIFIED by 2 different verification services!!!

*Don't wait too long, take a chance and Subscribe one of the hottest tipster*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
---------------------------------------------------------
*If you need help contact us by email* info@profittipsters.com

Website: http://www.profittipsters.com
Contact: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Sep 1, 2017)

Dear

*ATTENTION: -50% DISCOUNT ON ALL PRICE PLANS, VALID WHOLE SEPTEMBER 2017 !!!! *

This is a SPECIAL discount PROMO CODE named "-50DISCOUNT" for ALL investors, who want to make a profit with our fantastic *tipster I.Polichroniadis* for a cheap Subscription price!!!

*You can use it (promo code) many times between 01. Sep. - 30. Sep. 2017!!*


*How to use it:*

1. Register here (if you are new user) ---> http://www.profittipsters.com/register
2. Choose tipster I. Polichroniadis price plan and Add to cart ----> http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
3. Go to Cart section and type Promo Code: -50DISCOUNT and finish the payment.

If you need help contact us by email info@profittipsters.com
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Website: http://www.profittipsters.com
Contact: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Sep 3, 2017)

ProfitTipsters said:


> Dear
> 
> *ATTENTION: -50% DISCOUNT ON ALL PRICE PLANS, VALID WHOLE SEPTEMBER 2017 !!!! *
> 
> ...



Do not forget our BIG discount -50%! 
*That means, in September you can get one of the best tipster whole around for ONLY 20eur/1month *


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Sep 4, 2017)

*BIG DISCOUNT:* 

*Prices: *
- 7 days/15 eur.. (Discount price: -50% = 7 days/7,5 eur)
- 15 days/25 eur.. (Discount price: -50% = 15 days/12,5 eur)
- 1 month/40 eur.. (Discount price: -50% = 1 month/ ONLY 20 eur)
- 3 months/100 eur.. (Discount price: -50% = 3 months/ ONLY 50 eur)


*How to use discount:*

1. Register here (if you are new user) ---> http://www.profittipsters.com/register
2. Choose tipster I. Polichroniadis price plan and Add to cart ----> http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
3. Go to Cart section, type Promo Code: *-50DISCOUNT* and finish the payment.

If you need help contact us by email info@profittipsters.com
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Website: http://www.profittipsters.com
Contact: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Sep 6, 2017)

ProfitTipsters said:


> *BIG DISCOUNT:*
> 
> *Prices: *
> - 7 days/15 eur.. (Discount price: -50% = 7 days/7,5 eur)
> ...



Don't miss the *exclusive discount -50%* to Subscribe one of the best Soccer tipster whole around: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis

*You can get it for ONLY 50 eur/ 3 months*..yes you heard it just fine, 50eur for 3 months!!!


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Sep 10, 2017)

Dear,

*Yesterday another profitable day from our fantastic tipster!*

Don't miss the exclusive *discount -50% *to Subscribe one of the best Soccer tipster whole around: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis

You can get it for *ONLY 50eur/3 months*  (Check ALL about Discount and other prices a few posts above)


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Sep 14, 2017)

Dear,

Our fantastic tipster I. Polichroniadis doing a miracles...what a performance!!?

Don't miss the *exclusive discount -50% (Valid for whole September, so until 30.9.2017)* to Subscribe one of the best Soccer tipster whole around: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis

*This is an exclusive offer, after that we will INCREASE his Subscription price, because he definitelly worth much more!!! 
Until 30.9.2017 you can still get it for ONLY 50eur/3 months* (Check ALL price plans on his profile)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*How to use -50% discount:*

1. Register here (if you are new user) ---> http://www.profittipsters.com/register
2. Choose tipster I. Polichroniadis price plan and Add to cart ----> http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
3. Go to Cart section, type Promo Code: *-50DISCOUNT* and finish the payment.

If you need help contact us by email info@profittipsters.com


*Comparing prices between regular and discount prices:*

*Prices:*
- 7 days/15 eur.. (Discount price: -50% = *7 days/7,5 eur*)
- 15 days/25 eur.. (Discount price: -50% = *15 days/12,5 eur*)
- 1 month/40 eur.. (Discount price: -50% = *1 month/ ONLY 20 eur*)
- 3 months/100 eur.. (Discount price: -50% = *3 months/ ONLY 50 eur*)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Website: http://www.profittipsters.com
Contact: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters

All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## NormaSmith (Sep 20, 2017)

wow, so many interesting links)


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Oct 10, 2017)

Dear,

We would like to present a new tipster who start to works on our site: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Rafael-Sanz

*His name is Rafael Sanz, coming from Spain and he offer Soccer tips (mostly from Spanish La Liga)*
As you can see he passed trial period very well, his quote of matches is not so high, he preffer quality rather then quantity.


*If you would like to try his Tips 7 days for FREE, please just do 2 simple steps:*

*1.* Register here: http://profittipsters.com/ 
*2. *Send us email "Free tips" from the same mail you used it for registration.
*Our email*: info@profittipsters.com

After you do that, you will start receiving his tips to your email.
Also you can always login and check your own tips statistics in detail!

Have a nice day.


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Oct 12, 2017)

ProfitTipsters said:


> Dear,
> 
> We would like to present a new tipster who start to works on our site: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Rafael-Sanz
> 
> ...



*Take the chance and Subscribe next 5 days for FREE our new tipster R. Sanz!
Action is valid until 17.10.2017!*


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Nov 7, 2017)

Dear,

Last two days another profitable days from our fantastic tipsters!

*Ioannis Polichroniadis* (Over 2300 Picks, Roi: 109.20%!! ): http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
*Rafael Sanz* (5/5 months in big profit!!) : http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Rafael-Sanz

*Most popular package: 1 month = 60eur*

If you buy 2 tipsters, you get automatically 10% off the full price.


Take the chance and make a profit with our VERIFIED tipsters!



All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Nov 24, 2017)

Black Friday is here!!

*Choose one of the best tipsters in the world, simply Type Promo code BF2017 and get -50% off the price valid on all Subscriptions for next 24 hours!!!*


*How to use Promo code:*

1. Register here ---> http://www.profittipsters.com/register
2. Choose your favourite tipster and his Price plan and Add to cart ----> http://www.profittipsters.com/tipsters
3. Go to Cart section, type Promo Code: *BF2017* and finish the payment.


If you need help contact us by email info@profittipsters.com
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Website: http://www.profittipsters.com
Contact: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Nov 30, 2017)

Dear,

Our fantastic tipsters will try to do his best to make some money in December too 

Also I will try to do my best so i am offer you new Promo code named *December2017*. If you use it, you will get *-30% discount* on all price plans in December (*valid until the end of the year 2017*)!
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*How to use -30% discount:*

1. Register here (if you are new user) ---> http://www.profittipsters.com/register
2. Choose your favourite tipster and his Price plan and Add it to cart ----> http://www.profittipsters.com/tipsters
3. Go to Cart section, type Promo Code: *December2017* and finish the payment.

If you need assistance contact us by email info@profittipsters.com
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Website: http://www.profittipsters.com
Contact: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Dec 14, 2017)

Dear,

Get more money and better holidays. *Subscribe to one of the most successful tipsters of the last 3 years Ioannis Polichroniadis.* http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis

*You can do that with -30% discount price using Promo code named December2017, which is valid whole December!*
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*How to use -30% discount:*

1. Register here (if you are new user) ---> http://www.profittipsters.com/register
2. Choose your favourite tipster and his Price plan and Add it to cart ----> http://www.profittipsters.com/tipsters
3. Go to Cart section, type Promo Code: *December2017* and finish the payment.

If you need assistance contact us by email info@profittipsters.com
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Website: http://www.profittipsters.com
Contact: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Dec 21, 2017)

Dear,

*Don't miss discount -30% off the all price plans in December!!*

How it's possible?:
Easy. You can take it with Promo code named *December2017*, which is valid whole December!
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*How to use Promo Code and get -30% discount:*

1. Register here (if you are new user) ---> http://www.profittipsters.com/register
2. Choose your favourite tipster and his Price plan and Add it to cart ----> http://www.profittipsters.com/tipsters
3. Go to Cart section, type Promo Code: *December2017* and finish the payment.

If you need assistance contact us by email info@profittipsters.com
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Website: http://www.profittipsters.com
Contact: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Dec 31, 2017)

Dear,

*Last chance to use Promo code and get our tipsters -30% off the all price plans.*
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*How to use Promo Code and get -30% discount:*

1. *Register* here (if you are new user) ---> http://www.profittipsters.com/register
2. *Choose* your favourite tipster and his *Price plan* and Add it to *Cart* ----> http://www.profittipsters.com/tipsters
3. Go to *Cart section*, type Promo Code: *December2017* and finish the payment.

If you need assistance contact us by email info@profittipsters.com
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Website*: http://www.profittipsters.com
*Contact*: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Jan 5, 2018)

Dear,

*Our SUPER Tipster Ioannis Polichroniadis finished also his 3rd year in nice profit! That's amazing! This is the tipster who can guarantee you a profit on a long term, guys! *







Grab the chance, subscribe him and you will finish YOUR year in profit too!  

*I. Polichroniadis profile*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Website: http://www.profittipsters.com
Contact: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Feb 3, 2018)

Hello guys.

Our *tipster I.Polichroniadis *finished 1st month in 2018 with a profit.

Since he start working here as a tipster, he made fantastic* 3 profitable years in a row*. That's amazing!


Subscribe him now, don't miss oportunity if you want get guarantee to make nice profit in sports betting every year!
*It is only 60eur/1 month or 140eur/3 months!!!*

*Check his page records*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
If you need assistance contact us by email info@profittipsters.com

Website: http://www.profittipsters.com
Contact: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Feb 7, 2018)

Hello,

We strongly recommended tipster I. Polichroniadis!!!

*February stats: *

Picks: 19
Units: +27.74
Roi: +135.11%


*TOTAL stats:*

Picks: 2567
Units: +1.153,53
Roi: +108,93%

*Over 2500 Tips provided with ROI: +109%*!!! This is statistic of one of the best tipsters around named *Ioannis Polichroniadis*!
YES, that is true, unbelievable but it is!! *ALL tips are VERIFIED* by 2 different verification services!!!

*Don't wait too long, take a chance and Subscribe one of the hottest tipster:* http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
---------------------------------------------------------
If you need help contact us by email info@profittipsters.com

Website: http://www.profittipsters.com
Contact: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Mar 28, 2018)

Dear,

*-30% DISCOUNT in April!!!
*
Subscribe to one of the most successful tipsters of the last 3 years Ioannis Polichroniadis or other tipster Rafael Sanz, both soccer tipsters.

You can do that with -30% discount price using Promo code named *April2018*, which is valid whole April (you can use it many times), startig from today 28.03.2018!
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*How to use -30% discount:*

1. Register here (if you are new user) ---> http://www.profittipsters.com/register
2. Choose your favourite tipster and his Price plan and Add it to cart ----> http://www.profittipsters.com/tipsters
3. Go to Cart section, type Promo Code: *April2018* and finish the payment.

If you need assistance contact us by email info@profittipsters.com
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Website: http://www.profittipsters.com
Contact: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Apr 1, 2018)

Dear,

*Don't miss in April -30 DISCOUNT price on ALL subscriptions using Promo Code: April2018!!*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
We strongly recommended our soccer tipster *I. Polichroniadis*!!! He finished March with almost *+100 Units, Roi: 119,15%*!!!!

March stats:

Picks: 110
Units: +99.75
Roi: +119.15%


TOTAL stats:

Picks: 2763
Units: +1192.15
Roi: +108,62%

*Over 2700 Tips provided with ROI: +108.62%!!! This is statistic of one of the best tipsters around named Ioannis Polichroniadis!*
YES, that is true, unbelievable but it is!!

ALL tips are VERIFIED by 2 different verification services!!!

*Don't wait too long, take a chance and Subscribe one of the best tipster*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
---------------------------------------------------------
If you need help contact us by email info@profittipsters.com

*Website*: http://www.profittipsters.com
*Contact*: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Apr 9, 2018)

Dear,

*I would say "crazy Greek" , because our tipster Ioannis Polichroniadis beating the bookies!
After perfect March, he continue incredible month in April with +39 Units and +132% ROI after 29 Tips ... !!!!*

Don't forget in April you can get all subscription plans with *-30% discount using Promo Code April2018*!

Don't wait too long, take a chance and Subscribe one of the best tipster NOW: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
---------------------------------------------------------
If you need help contact us by email info@profittipsters.com

Website: http://www.profittipsters.com
Contact: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Apr 15, 2018)

ProfitTipsters said:


> Dear,
> 
> *I would say "crazy Greek" , because our tipster Ioannis Polichroniadis beating the bookies!
> After perfect March, he continue incredible month in April with +39 Units and +132% ROI after 29 Tips ... !!!!*
> ...




*He is already on +50 Units with 120% Roi! *

Don't forget to use *Promo code* *April2018*, which gives you *-30 discount* in April!


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Apr 21, 2018)

Dear,

Our tipster* Ioannis Polichroniadis* beating the bookies!!
*After perfect March, he continue incredible month in April now with already  +55.89 Units and +121.41% ROI after 62 Tips ... !!!!*







*His TOTAL STATS:*






Use *PROMO CODE named APRIL2018 which gives you -30% discount* and Subscribe one of the best tipster NOW: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
---------------------------------------------------------
If you need help contact us by email info@profittipsters.com

Website: http://www.profittipsters.com
Contact: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Apr 25, 2018)

ProfitTipsters said:


> Dear,
> 
> Our tipster* Ioannis Polichroniadis* beating the bookies!!
> *After perfect March, he continue incredible month in April now with already  +55.89 Units and +121.41% ROI after 62 Tips ... !!!!*
> ...



*His profit increase day by day, now he is on fantastic +89.49 U, Roi: 125.35% after 83 Picks in April!!!*

Join to winning tipster, you have a great chance in April to get him with *-30% discount*, using Promo Code: *April2018*.


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Apr 30, 2018)

ProfitTipsters said:


> Dear,
> 
> Our tipster* Ioannis Polichroniadis* beating the bookies!!
> *After perfect March, he continue incredible month in April now with already  +55.89 Units and +121.41% ROI after 62 Tips ... !!!!*
> ...




*Today is the last chance to use Promo code April2018 and get our SUPER TIPSTER with -30% discount price!!!*: https://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis

Don't wait to long and subscribe one of the best tipster in last years 


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (May 6, 2018)

Dear,

We strongly recommended our soccer* tipster I. Polichroniadis*!!! He finished another month in profit, +87.49 Units, Roi: 120,21%!!!!

*April stats:*

Picks: 101
Units: +87.49
Roi: +120.21%


*TOTAL stats:*

Picks: 2875
Units: +1297.99
Roi: +109,08%

*Almost 3000 Tips released with ROI: +109.08%!!!* This is statistic of one of the best tipsters around named Ioannis Polichroniadis!
YES, that is true, unbelievable but it is!!

*ALL tips are VERIFIED by 2 different verification services!!!*

*Don't wait too long, take a chance and Subscribe one of the best tipster: *http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
---------------------------------------------------------------

Website: http://www.profittipsters.com
Contact: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (May 10, 2018)

Dear,

*We invite serious punters to join our Super soccer tipster I. Polichroniadis!!! This is the case, MUST try!*
He start incredible strong in May again!

*Price plans:*
7 days = 20 eur
15 days = 35 eur
*1 month = 60 eur*
3 months = 140 eur

ALL tips are VERIFIED by 2 different verification services!!!

*Don't wait too long, take a chance and Subscribe one of the best tipster: *http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
---------------------------------------------------------------

Website: http://www.profittipsters.com
Contact: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (May 17, 2018)

Dear,

*We invite serious punters to join our Super soccer tipster I. Polichroniadis!!!*
This is tipster for the future, for betting on a long term investment with nice profit!

*Price plans:*
7 days = 20 eur  (Profit guarantee: 110%)
15 days = 35 eur  (Profit guarantee: 110%)
*1 month = 60 eur  *(Profit guarantee: 107%)
3 months = 140 eur  (Profit guarantee: 105%)

If tipster doesn't reach profit guarantee, we extend your Subscription for FREE.

*Don't wait too long, take a chance and Subscribe one of the best tipster: *http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
---------------------------------------------------------------

Website: http://www.profittipsters.com
Contact: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Jul 8, 2018)

Dear,

We invite serious punters to join our Super *soccer tipster I. Polichroniadis* (Over 3000 Tips with Roi: 108,52% (Yield: +8,52%))!!!
This is tipster for the future, for betting on a long term investment with nice profit!

After Very good May (+48,59 Units, Roi: 112%), it came bad month in June (-67,11 Units, Roi: 84,02%), but in July he is back on track again with only* 3 lost tips out from 13.*

*Price plans:*
7 days = 20 eur (Profit guarantee: 110%)
15 days = 35 eur (Profit guarantee: 110%)
*1 month = 60 eur (Profit guarantee: 107%)*
3 months = 140 eur (Profit guarantee: 105%)

*If tipster doesn't reach profit guarantee, we extend your Subscription for FREE.
*
Don't wait too long, take a chance and Subscribe one of the best tipster: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
---------------------------------------------------------------

*Website*: http://www.profittipsters.com
Contact: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Sep 1, 2018)

Dear,

We invite serious punters to join our Super soccer tipster* I. Polichroniadis* (*Over 3200 Tips with Roi: 108,62% (Yield: +8,62%*))!!!

*New season begin, so we create PROMO CODE named SEASON2018! If you use it, you get -20% discount on each Price plan!*


*Price plans (regular prices without discount):*
7 days = 20 eur (Profit guarantee: 110%)
15 days = 35 eur (Profit guarantee: 110%)
1 month = 60 eur (Profit guarantee: 107%)
3 months = 140 eur (Profit guarantee: 105%)

If tipster doesn't reach profit guarantee, we extend your Subscription for FREE.

Don't wait too long, take a chance and Subscribe one of the best tipsters: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
---------------------------------------------------------------

Website: http://www.profittipsters.com
Contact: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Sep 3, 2018)

Hi guys,

Is this possible in betting world, results after 3000+ tips with Roi 108.79%!!? Believe it is!

*Our tipster Ioannis Polichroniadis proved that in last 3 years! He is One of the best tipsters in the world, i can say that for sure!*

*His Verified Statistics confirm it why i can say that!:*
<br /><b>Deprecated</b>:  preg_replace(): The /e modifier is deprecated, use preg_replace_callback instead in <b>/home/www/saveotic.com/includes/template.functions.php</b> on line <b>527</b><br />
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Statistics by Month,Year:*

<br /><b>Deprecated</b>:  preg_replace(): The /e modifier is deprecated, use preg_replace_callback instead in <b>/home/www/saveotic.com/includes/template.functions.php</b> on line <b>527</b><br />
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*You can get it with -20% discount whole September (take a quick look 1 post before)*

*If tipster doesn't reach profit guarantee, we extend your Subscription for FREE.*

Don't wait too long, take a chance and Subscribe one of the best tipsters: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
---------------------------------------------------------------

Website: http://www.profittipsters.com
Contact: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Sep 4, 2018)

Dear,

*Great run in only 3 days, 10 WIN in a row*! Our tipster I. Polichroniadis *(Over 3200 Tips with Roi: 108,89% (Yield: +8,89%))* started new season brilliant!!!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
We create PROMO CODE named *SEASON2018*! If you use it anytime in September, you get -20% discount on each Price plan!

*How to use -20% discount:*

1. Register here (if you are new user) ---> http://www.profittipsters.com/register
2. Choose your favourite tipster and his Price plan and Add it to cart ----> http://www.profittipsters.com/tipsters
3. Go to Cart section, type Promo Code: *SEASON2018* and finish the payment.

If you need assistance contact us by email info@profittipsters.com
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
*If tipster doesn't reach profit guarantee, we extend your Subscription for FREE.*

Don't wait too long, take a chance and Subscribe one of the best tipsters: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
---------------------------------------------------------------

Website: http://www.profittipsters.com
Contact: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Sep 8, 2018)

ProfitTipsters said:


> Dear,
> 
> *Great run in only 3 days, 10 WIN in a row*! Our tipster I. Polichroniadis *(Over 3200 Tips with Roi: 108,89% (Yield: +8,89%))* started new season brilliant!!!
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...



Don't miss fantastic oportunity to Subscribe with *-20% discount* using Promo code *SEASON2018* and try last 3 years consistent *one of the best tipsters in the world Ioannis Polichroniadis*  http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis

*September:  +46.06 Units, +146.53% Roi, 22 tips*


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Sep 11, 2018)

ProfitTipsters said:


> Don't miss fantastic oportunity to Subscribe with *-20% discount* using Promo code *SEASON2018* and try last 3 years consistent *one of the best tipsters in the world Ioannis Polichroniadis*  http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
> 
> *September:  +46.06 Units, +146.53% Roi, 22 tips*
> 
> ...



Hello guys,

Our SUPER TIPSTER growing his profit day by day ----> *September:  +69.11 Units, +134.38% Roi, 43 tips*

Don't miss *Promo code in September* and Subscribe him with *-20% discount*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Sep 14, 2018)

Hello guys,

For serious punters:

After *11 consecutive WIN* it came 2 losses, but still fantastic, brilliant performance from our tipster Ioannis Polichroniadis: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis

*Over +100 Units, Roi: 136,16% after 60 tips in September!!!!*


*You can still use great promotion, our Promo code named SEASON2018 which gives you -20% discount on regular price in September! *

*Check few messages upper how to use Promo code or contact us via email*: info@profittipsters.com
---------------------------------------------------------------
Website: http://www.profittipsters.com
Contact: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Sep 18, 2018)

WINNN again... 

Incredible, fantastic performance.

*September: *
Tips: 76
Profit: *+124,66 Units*
Roi: *133,88%*

AMAZING!!!

*Don't miss Promo code in September and Subscribe him with -20% discount: *http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Website: http://www.profittipsters.com
Contact: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Sep 27, 2018)

ProfitTipsters said:


> WINNN again...
> 
> Incredible, fantastic performance.
> 
> ...



*Don't miss Promo code SEASON2018 in September, which gives you special -20% discount!!*

Tipster Ioannis Polichroniadis is on fire...incredible performaance!!: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Oct 13, 2018)

Dear,

We strongly recommended our soccer *tipster I. Polichroniadis*!!!
He finished another month in profit, one of his biggest in 3 years since he start working with us, *+118.68 Units, Roi: 117,18%* (Average Stake: 5 Units)!!!!

*September stats:*

Picks: 146
Units: +118.68
Roi: +117.18%


*TOTAL stats:*

Picks: 3419
Units: +1495.02
Roi: +108,87%

*3419 Tips released with ROI: +108.87%*!!! This is statistic of one of the best tipsters around named Ioannis Polichroniadis!
YES, that is true, unbelievable but it is!!

*ALL tips are VERIFIED by 2 different verification services!!!
*
Don't wait too long if you are serious punter, subscribe one of the best tipsters whole around: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
---------------------------------------------------------------

Website: http://www.profittipsters.com
Contact: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Oct 27, 2018)

Dear,

We strongly recommended our soccer *tipster I. Polichroniadis*!!! In 2018, he did *8 out of 10 months in PROFIT*!

*TOTAL stats (since 2015):*

Picks: 3466
Units: +1502.39
Roi: +108,78%

This is statistic of one of the best tipsters around, named Ioannis Polichroniadis!
YES, that is true, unbelievable but it is!!

*ALL tips are VERIFIED by 2 different verification services!!!*

Don't wait too long if you are serious punter, this is a tipster for the future: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
---------------------------------------------------------------

Website: http://www.profittipsters.com
Contact: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Feb 19, 2019)

Hello guys.

We would like to introduce our new superb tipster *Georghe Sorianu*. He is a soccer tipster, using odds especially from Pinnacle, 188bet, Sbobet and Bet365.
He start on our training site since Oct. 2017. After his fantastic performance out there, he start to work on the main site from Nov.2018 and he continue with incredible performance!!! *ALL his months are in profit*!

*Gheorghe Sorianu profile*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/georghe-sorianu
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*For this momment we prepaire a new Promo code named FEBRUARY30 which brings you -30% discount on ALL price plans. It start from today 19. Feb. 2019 and valid until 28. Feb. 2019.*


If you need assistance or have some questions, don't hesitate to contact us by email, we will help you.
---------------------------------------------------------------
Website: http://www.profittipsters.com
Contact: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Feb 26, 2019)

ProfitTipsters said:


> Hello guys.
> 
> We would like to introduce our new superb tipster *Georghe Sorianu*. He is a soccer tipster, using odds especially from Pinnacle, 188bet, Sbobet and Bet365.
> He start on our training site since Oct. 2017. After his fantastic performance out there, he start to work on the main site from Nov.2018 and he continue with incredible performance!!! *ALL his months are in profit*!
> ...



*Don't forget to use discount PROMO CODE!   It's valid until 28. Feb. 2019 (include that day)*


If you need assistance or have some questions, don't hesitate to contact us by email, we will help you.
---------------------------------------------------------------
Website: http://www.profittipsters.com
Contact: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Mar 6, 2019)

Hello guys,

I mean, FANTASTIC performance in March from our *tipster I.Polichroniadis*. *He did 17 WINING picks in a row. AMAZING!!!*
His March stats came to *+91.58 Units with Roi: +144.67%*

Hurry up and take a hot seat to get his fantastic tips!

*His profile*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Another great month for our second superb *tipster G. Sorianu*! *ALL months in profit!!!!!*

Hurry up and take a hot seat with him!

*His profile*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/georghe-sorianu
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
If you take both tipster, you get -10% discount on Total price!

Website: http://www.profittipsters.com
Contact: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Apr 2, 2019)

Hello guys,

FANTASTIC performance in March again from our both best tipsters:
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*GREAT NEWS:* We cretae a Promo code named *April2019*, which gives you *-30% discount on ALL price plans*, valid from 02.April - 10. April 2019!!!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1.* I.Polichroniadis March stats:

+99.30 Units, Roi: +117.39% , 104 Tips


His profile*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
2. *G. Sorianu March stats:

+16.65 Units, Roi: +110.47% , 37 Tips

His profile*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/georghe-sorianu
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*If you take both tipster, you get additional  -10% discount on Total (including discount price) price!*


Website: http://www.profittipsters.com
Contact: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Apr 7, 2019)

Hello guys,

Our tipsters are in fantastic shape again, in April both of them doing Very nice profit!!!

*I.Polichroniadis*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
*G. Sorianu*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/georghe-sorianu

Don't forget to use Promo code named *April2019*, which gives you* -30% discount on ALL price plans*, valid till 10. April 2019!!!


*How to use Promo code and get -30% discount:*


Register here (if you are new user) ---> http://www.profittipsters.com/register
Choose your favourite tipster and his Price plan and Add it to cart ----> http://www.profittipsters.com/tipsters
Go to Cart section, type Promo Code: *April2019* and finish the payment.

If you need assistance contact us by email info@profittipsters.com
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
*ATTENTION: If you take both tipster, you get additional -10% discount on Total (including discount price) price. It will reduce your price in Cart automatically!*

*IMPORTANT: If tipster doesn't reach profit guarantee, we extend your Subscription for FREE: *





						Price Plans
					

Bet Us.




					www.profittipsters.com
				



----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Website: http://www.profittipsters.com
Contact: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Apr 10, 2019)

Hello guys,

Our tipsters continue in fantastic shape, in April both of them still doing Very nice profit, so we decide to *extend our Promo code *(discount price) until the end of the month April 2019!!!

*I.Polichroniadis*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
*G. Sorianu*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/georghe-sorianu

Don't forget to use Promo code named *April2019*, which gives you* -30% discount on ALL price plans*, valid till 30. April 2019!!!


*How to use Promo code and get -30% discount:*


Register here (if you are new user) ---> http://www.profittipsters.com/register
Choose your favourite tipster and his Price plan and Add it to cart ----> http://www.profittipsters.com/tipsters
Go to Cart section, type Promo Code: *April2019* and finish the payment.

If you need assistance contact us by email info@profittipsters.com
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
*ATTENTION: If you take both tipster, you get additional -10% discount on Total (including discount price) price. It will reduce your price in Cart automatically!*

*IMPORTANT: If tipster doesn't reach profit guarantee, we extend your Subscription for FREE: *http://www.profittipsters.com/page/pricing
----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Website: http://www.profittipsters.com
Contact: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Apr 25, 2019)

ProfitTipsters said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Our tipsters continue in fantastic shape, in April both of them still doing Very nice profit, so we decide to *extend our Promo code *(discount price) until the end of the month April 2019!!!
> 
> ...



Our 2 best tipsters are both in FANTASTIC SHAPE!!!! Do you need money from betting? Do you need quality tips?
Then join us, come and get it!

*Don't forget to use Promo code April2019, which brings you -30% discount on all prices*


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Apr 27, 2019)

Hello guys,

Use Promo code *April2019* and get *-30% discount* till end of April!  We strongly recommended our tipsters:


*I.Polichroniadis (4000 tips, Roi: 107.88%)*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis












&

*G. Sorianu (ALL months in profit)*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/georghe-sorianu











---------------------------------------------------------------------------
*ATTENTION: If you take both tipster, you get additional -10% discount on Total (including with discount price you get -40% discount) price. It will reduce your price in Cart automatically before you finish the payment!

IMPORTANT: If tipster doesn't reach profit guarantee, we extend your Subscription for FREE*: http://www.profittipsters.com/page/pricing
----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Website: http://www.profittipsters.com
Contact: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Apr 30, 2019)

ProfitTipsters said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Use Promo code *April2019* and get *-30% discount* till end of April!  We strongly recommended our tipsters:
> 
> ...



*TODAY IS THE LAST CHANCE TO GET OUR TIPSTERS WITH -30% DISCOUNT, USING PROMO CODE APRIL2019!*

We have one of the best tipsters in the world. *Check it*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipsters

*ALL tips are VERIFIED by 2 independent verification services!*


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (May 15, 2019)

Hello guys,

Our long term tipster *I.Polichroniadis (4000 tips, Roi: 108.01%) *continue with another profitable month in his another fantastic year: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis

Subscribe him, relax, take a seat and earn great money with one of the most consistent tipster in the world!
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ALL tips are VERIFIED by 2 independent verification services!

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Website: http://www.profittipsters.com
Contact: info@profittipsters.com



All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Jun 18, 2019)

Hello guys,

Do you need money for vacation, serious tipster whit whom you can get nice profit?  If answer is yes, we strongly recommended our 2 tipsters, they are probably between best VERIFIED tipsters in the world!!!:

*I.Polichroniadis* (*4065 tips, Roi: 108.18%*): http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis

&

*G. Sorianu (16 out of 17 months in PROFIT)*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/georghe-sorianu
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*IMPORTANT: If tipster doesn't reach profit guarantee, we extend your Subscription for FREE: *http://www.profittipsters.com/page/pricing
----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Website: http://www.profittipsters.com
Contact: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Aug 27, 2019)

Hello guys,

Do you need money from Sports betting, a serious tipster whit whom you can get nice profit? If answer is yes, we strongly recommended our 2 tipsters, they are probably between best VERIFIED tipsters in the world!!!:

*I.Polichroniadis (4241 tips, Roi: 108.24%)*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis

&

*G. Sorianu (19 out of 20 months in PROFIT!!!!!)*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/georghe-sorianu
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*IMPORTANT*: If tipster doesn't reach profit guarantee, we extend your *Subscription for FREE*: http://www.profittipsters.com/page/pricing
----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Website: http://www.profittipsters.com
Contact: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Sep 2, 2019)

Hello guys,

Does anyone heard about tipster Ioannis Polichroniadis? Yes, that's right, that's the one..*He is one of the best tipsters in the world, with no doubt!!! His numbers speak for themselves after more then 4 years work!!!


I.Polichroniadis* *(4270 tips, Roi: 108.41%)*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis


Check also the other one tipster who is on a right way to be the same unbelievable like I.Polichroniadis:

*G. Sorianu (20 out of 21 months in PROFIT!!!!!)*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/georghe-sorianu
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*IMPORTANT: If tipster doesn't reach profit guarantee, we extend your Subscription for FREE: *





						Price Plans
					

Bet Us.




					www.profittipsters.com
				



----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Website: http://www.profittipsters.com
Contact: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Sep 15, 2019)

Hello guys,

Our tipsters doing fantastic job, unbelievable!!!

*For this oportunity, we create Promo code named Season2019 which brings you -20% lower price to ALL subscriptions. Subscribe 2 best quality tipsters NOW with -20% discount!!! The offer valid until the end of September.

How to use Promo code and get -20% discount:*

1. Register here (if you are new user, existing users simply login) ---> http://www.profittipsters.com/register
2. Choose your favourite tipster, the Price plan and Add it to cart ----> http://www.profittipsters.com/tipsters
3. Go to Cart section, type Promo Code: *Season2019* and finish the payment.

If you need assistance contact us by email info@profittipsters.com
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
*ATTENTION: If you take both tipster, you get additional -10% discount on Total (including discount price) price. It will reduce your price in Cart automatically!*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*IMPORTANT: If tipster doesn't reach profit guarantee, we extend your Subscription for FREE: *





						Price Plans
					

Bet Us.




					www.profittipsters.com
				



----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Website: http://www.profittipsters.com
Contact: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Sep 30, 2019)

ProfitTipsters said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Our tipsters doing fantastic job, unbelievable!!!
> 
> ...




*Today is the last chance to get -20% discount on ALL subscriptions.*

Take a quick look our fantastic tipsters:




__





						Tipsters
					

Bet Us.




					www.profittipsters.com


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Feb 24, 2020)

Hello guys,


*For next 2 weeks, we create Promo code named Profit20 which brings you -20% lower price to ALL subscriptions. Subscribe 2 best quality tipsters NOW with -20% discount!!! The offer valid until 09th March 2020

How to use Promo code and get -20% discount:*

1. Register here (if you are new user) existing users simply login ---> http://www.profittipsters.com/register
2. Choose your favourite tipster, the Price plan and Add it to cart ----> http://www.profittipsters.com/tipsters
3. Go to Cart section, type Promo Code: *Profit20* and finish the payment.

If you need assistance contact us by email info@profittipsters.com
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
*ATTENTION: If you take both tipster, you get additional -10% discount on Total (including discount price) price. It will reduce your price in Cart automatically!*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*IMPORTANT: If tipster doesn't reach profit guarantee, we extend your Subscription for FREE: *http://www.profittipsters.com/page/pricing
----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Website: http://www.profittipsters.com
Contact: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Jun 2, 2020)

Hello guys,

We hope you are doing well and you are all healthy and survived Covid-19.

As you know, some leagues continue with their season so our tipsters started to offer his picks again and we have SPECIAL OFFER FOR YOU!

*We create Promo code named Covid50 which brings you -50% lower price to ALL subscriptions. Subscribe 2 best quality tipsters NOW with -50% discount!!! The offer valid whole JUNE 2020.*

How to use Promo code and get -50% discount:

1. Register here (if you are new user), existing users simply login ---> http://www.profittipsters.com/register
2. Choose your favourite tipster, the Price plan and Add it to cart ----> http://www.profittipsters.com/tipsters
3. Go to Cart section, type Promo Code: *Covid50* and finish the payment.

If you need assistance contact us by email info@profittipsters.com
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
*ATTENTION:* If you take both tipster, you get additional -10% discount on Total (including discount price) price. It will reduce your price in Cart automatically!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*IMPORTANT*: If tipster doesn't reach profit guarantee, we extend your Subscription for FREE: http://www.profittipsters.com/page/pricing
----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Website: http://www.profittipsters.com
Contact: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------

